# Man is it dead up here or what???



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Not much fishing going on here huh?? Duke what have you been up to? Any fishing or too busy with new job? Hey MJ check boating board! I am probably gonna be able to make it to the charter next week. Need more information. Anyone got reports up here? Or are you guys feeling the summer doldrums too.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

FL Fisherman,

My last trip was a week ago, but that was to OCMD. Caught a billion small croaker, a short flounder and a nice puppy(my first black drum, darn tasty) aboard neuman/zooms boat. I will be out again this weekend, probably on my boat. Not sure where I'm going yet. Most of the flounder have moved out of the back waters. It seems the best bet is some croaker fishing down in DE or MD until the water temps cool. The stripers and larger blues will be back soon. Toggies too.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Thats good*

At least you have been getting into some fish. What ya think about this weather? How is it gonna play out for the fall. Oh and how do you think the fishing is gonna be next week on charter with this weird weather.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Croaker were being reported off of Cape May Point last week (per Jim's Bait and Tackle). They also told me that people were picking up weakies under the bridges at night. Bluefish were at the half bridge on the way to Stone Harbor.

I stuck to the inlets on both ends of the wildwoods. Caught some more kingfish from Hereford inlet, nothing doing in the Cape May inlet (50 cent bridge).


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Cold water and crappy weather have combined to make NJ fishing tough. Lots of small croaker being caught in Delaware Bay by South Jersey boats (high hooks with over 60 fish), and a lot of boats are still targeting sea bass. The only good news is the number of large fluke being caught offshore at spots like the Old Grounds or the Cape May Reef. Kingfish are being caught througout the surf.

The weather is supposed to shift to a more seasonal pattern by the end of the week. Whether it will be enough to warm inshore and offshore waters remains to be seen. Maybe if the water doesn't get too warm the stripers and blues will hug the coast this fall on the way south.

Don't worry about next week, Jason. Capt Dave will put us on the fish! Positive thoughts, positive thoughts....


----------

